# Using dead tivo as slave



## lil_till_infnty (Apr 6, 2007)

Is this possible? My tivo died a month back, probably the hard drive, stuck at the starting screen. Anyway, probably going to order a new tivo dual tuner even though it doesnt work that well here in NYC. I'm going to get service for the new one, and I'd be willing to spend a little for a new hard drive for the old one. Can the old tivo sit in the bedroom, not record anything cause theres no cable, and simply take stuff over the wireless from the other box?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

It won't be able to do anything as long as it's "dead" 

And I'm pretty sure that you'll need a subscription on it for any networking or media sharing capabilities.


----------



## lil_till_infnty (Apr 6, 2007)

Like i said, Im pretty sure a new HD will "resurrect" it, but I'd love some advice on how to go about this, as far as getting tivo software on a new drive.

The real question is if you are sure that networking capabilities really are dependent on having a subscription?


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

lil_till_infnty said:


> The real question is if you are sure that networking capabilities really are dependent on having a subscription?


There's absolutely no doubt about it. Without a subscription all you can do with a non-sub'd S2 is watch live TV with the ability to pause, rewind and fast forward within the 30 minute buffer.


----------



## lil_till_infnty (Apr 6, 2007)

mick66 said:


> non-sub'd S2


Excuse my ignorance, but your talking about what kind of Series 2?

Just for anyone who cares, this is the kind of buisness practice that makes me want to give up 4 years of being a loyal customer, im not asking for any free warranty service, i just want to put my dead box to good use, im ready to pay for a new box! so my options are basically pay monthly for a box a that will not record anything, or pay for a new cable box, plus double monthly tivo fee. This is very frustrating, i really dont want to go DVR route, but why cripple the box, if a household is paying the monthly charge?? Anyway, tirade over, tivo loyalists please don't take it personal, im one of you, just annoyed my box died and theres no way to spin this to my advantage, even spending money upfront....


----------



## pokegol (Feb 24, 2003)

A model number of your dead TiVo would probably help us sort out your options.


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

i never had this issue but, it's might be possible to turn the hardrive to a zombie with mfslive tools but, i'm not aware on how to use it..

where's a superblock when you need one


----------



## Virt (Jun 3, 2002)

lil_till_infnty said:


> Is this possible? My tivo died a month back, probably the hard drive, stuck at the starting screen. Anyway, probably going to order a new tivo dual tuner even though it doesnt work that well here in NYC. I'm going to get service for the new one, and I'd be willing to spend a little for a new hard drive for the old one. Can the old tivo sit in the bedroom, not record anything cause theres no cable, and simply take stuff over the wireless from the other box?


Since you say "I'm going to get service for the new one", I'm going to assume you previously never subscribed your old unit. Is your old unit a Series 1 or a Series 2 with TiVoBasic? Also, was your old unit on a Lifetime Subscription?

If your old unit is a Series 1, the answer is no, you cannot use it (with a good hard drive in it or not) to view content from another Series 2 unit. With a good hard drive in it though, NO SUBSCRIPTION is required to use it to record and view on the same unit.

If your old unit is a Series 2, then yes you can view content from another Series 2 unit. You must subscribe BOTH units though - $12.95 for the 1st and $6.95 for the 2nd unit (or $6 less than 1st unit).

This is called Multi Room Viewing, and is explained here - http://www.tivo.com/4.9.7.asp

The Multi-Service Discount is explained here - http://www.tivo.com/4.0.msd.asp

Also, don't forget, TiVo is currently offering on it's web site a completely free (plus free shipping as well) 80 hour Series 2 unit if you sign up for 12 months @ $12.95 or an 80 hour DT Series 2 for $49.99 upfront plus 12 months @ $12.95. - http://www.tivo.com/2.1.1.0.ws.asp

For some reason you state that the DT does not work that well in NY, perhaps the single tuner for free would work out even better for you?

Taking adavantage of the free offer may work out even better yet for you if your dead unit is a Series 2, since you could just replace what you have now for free, and then buy a hard drive for your dead unit for around $50 or so and then you can at any time add a subscription for that formerly dead unit in at $6.95 per month (If it is a Series 2 - Remember, if it is a Series 1, you will not be able to use Multi-Room Viewing and you will more than likely not be interrested in doing this).

Total Cash Outlay:

1 Refurbed 80 Hour Tivo from tivo.com - FREE
1 Year of Tivo Service - $12.95 x 12 = $155.40 [Paid monthly @ $12.95]
1 Hard Drive To Replace Old Units Failed One - Around $50.00
1 Year of TiVo Serivice for 2nd Unit - $6.95 x 12 = $83.40

TOTAL CASH OUTLAY IN ONE DAY - $12.95 + $50.00 + $6.95 = $69.90

As for buying a hard drive, there are plenty of cheap choices for around $50 or less these days, you just need to look around. As an example, Staples has WD 160GB hard drives on clearance in store for $44.50. Frys right now has a Seagate 250GB drive for $49.99 shipped free.

Post what model number you have now as well as what type of subscription you had and someone will point you in the right direction. 

-----

http://www.tivo.com/4.9.asp


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

If it is a Series2 and you want to use it as an MRV client, it will need subbed to do that.


----------



## lil_till_infnty (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi everybody, first off thanks for all the help. I have a series two, model number tcd24004a. Not sure I understand why you assumed I never had the subscription before. In fact i recently realized I was paying for the tivo subscription even though my box has been dead for a while. 6 bucks a month aint bad, my point was simply that if I'm not using the service and the content, the box should still be functional. It like why you pay for subscriptions for antivirus definitions (content), but not spell check definitions (simple functionality). Just seems like a bad way to treat loyal customers. Anyway, thank you for breaking down that all down, and for pointing out the refurbished deals, those are pretty nice. Replacement hard drives are definitely quite cheap now, how to i get the tivo operation system on the drive, and do i need any additional hardware to mount the drive? Its IDE i assume?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Check out these links for more information about do-it-yourself upgrades or buying pre-imaged drives ....

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=25

http://www.weaknees.com/index.html

http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/

http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/

http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/instantcake.cfm

http://www.9thtee.com/


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

non-sub'd S2 = a Series 2 TiVo that does not have a service subscription.

The miscommunication in this thread has been because the vast majority of people would cancel service when that service can no longer be used, so we assumed that you were referring to a TiVo that did not have a subscription. We overestimated you. Rest assured that it's not likely to happen again.

As for that load of loyal customer crap you spewed: Why on Earth would you think that Tivo should let you use the services they offer for a fee for free? Why do you think that you're so dang special that Tivo should be kissing your butt?


----------



## lil_till_infnty (Apr 6, 2007)

lil_till_infnty said:


> tivo loyalists please don't take it personal, im one of you, just annoyed my box died





dick66 :) said:


> The miscommunication in this thread has been because the vast majority of people would cancel service when that service can no longer be used, so we assumed that you were referring to a TiVo that did not have a subscription. We overestimated you. Rest assured that it's not likely to happen again.
> 
> As for that load of loyal customer crap you spewed: Why on Earth would you think that Tivo should let you use the services they offer for a fee for free? Why do you think that you're so dang special that Tivo should be kissing your butt?


Dude, wow!

What a pathetic attempt to pretend you don't understand what I'm talking about. Name me one other product on the market that doesnt download any content that requires a monthly fee to use? Do you pay to use your stereo, vcr or toaster? Is that not clear buddy? I bet it makes you feel really good to talk s**t to people on the internet who maybe know less than you, get over yourself, tivo's awesome, but get a life man.

My point was only that its kind of annoying that they cripple it, theres no reason without a subscription you shouldnt be able to see whats on another box on the network. Thanks to everyone who contributed something helpful, i really appreciate it...


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

lil_till_infant said:


> Dude, wow!
> 
> What a pathetic attempt to pretend you don't understand what I'm talking about. Name me one other product on the market that doesnt download any content that requires a monthly fee to use? Do you pay to use your stereo, vcr or toaster? Is that not clear buddy? I bet it makes you feel really good to talk s**t to people on the internet who maybe know less than you, get over yourself, tivo's awesome, but get a life man.
> 
> My point was only that its kind of annoying that they cripple it, theres no reason without a subscription you shouldnt be able to see whats on another box on the network. Thanks to everyone who contributed something helpful, i really appreciate it...


I'm well aware of what you are talking about. Other ignorant people come to this forum on a regular basis complaining about the same thing.

You are trying to compare devices that require paid service to function to devices that don't require any kind of paid service based on what they actually do. Downloading content or not is completely and absolutely irrelevant. You Mam, have a device that requires a paid subscription to be useful. It says so right on the box and in any advertisement you may have seen for it. It's also stated in the service agreement that you agreed to when you activated service on your Tivo. The concept is extremely basic. Why are you having such a difficult time understanding this? other than just wanting it to fit into your ignorant idea of how things should work, of course.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

lil_till_infnty said:


> my point was simply that if I'm not using the service and the content, the box should still be functional. It like why you pay for subscriptions for antivirus definitions (content), but not spell check definitions (simple functionality).


You don't know what the "srvice" is. For a typical series 2 such as yours, the "service", including having haccess to dowloaded content and features, includes the right to use features of the box that are separate from any online component. That is simply the way it is. Complaining here won't change that.


> Just seems like a bad way to treat loyal customers.


It has nothing to do with loyalty. It is simply base to the TiVo's MO.



> Replacement hard drives are definitely quite cheap now, how to i get the tivo operation system on the drive, and do i need any additional hardware to mount the drive? Its IDE i assume?


If you have a working drive, you can use MFStools to copy it. If the drive is dead, you can purchase Instantcake to supply the image and install it to a new drive. You just need a PC with two IDE busses ideally, a keyboard, monitor, and an IDE CD-ROM drive.


----------



## lil_till_infnty (Apr 6, 2007)

I AM TIVO ZOMBIE 
THIS IS HOW TIVO SAYS IT IS 
IT IS HOW IT WILL ALWAYS BE 
THERE IS NO POINT IN COMPLAINING


Hey Mick, what are these "devices that require paid service to function (where) downloading content or not is completely and absolutely irrelevant." Im interested in what else you own that you pay to make work.

And please everybody, I am a big tivo fan and long time subscriber, thanks a lot for all the help, but if your point is simply "well thats how it is, tivo cripples your box if dont pay," by all means, please continue, i find your blind devotion strangely compelling, if somewhat pathetic and depressing.


----------



## l2bengtrek (May 31, 2006)

I assume this is a dead issue because it hasn't been replied to in a few days but....

I look at it like subscribing to premium cable services (HBO, PPV, etc.):

you need a box to descramble

your box breaks, quits working, whatever....

you either call and get a new one or cancel the service.

how is the company supposed to know if you're not using their service unless you call them?

Same goes for DirecTV service, if you don't subscribe, all boxes you have, DVR or not are paperweights.

It's the nature of the beast...and how the different companies compete to get your business. They're in it for your money.

Just a thought.


----------

